# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  نحوه اضافه کردن کامپوننت به سی شارپ و استفاده از آن

## saeed-71

سلام.
نحوه اضافه کردن کامپوننت به سی شارپ و استفاده از آن چجوریه؟
مثلا چجوری میشه همین کامپوننت تاریخ شمسی رو اضفه و از استفاده کرد؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## morteza271

سلام.
هرچند سوالتون تکراریه ولی خب...
1- در VS و در ToolBox راست کلیک کنید.
2- و گزینه Choose Items را انتخاب کنید.
3- در پنجره باز شده کلید browse رو انتخاب کنید.
4- فایل dll مربوط به کامپوننت مورد نظرتون رو انتخاب کنید.
5- بر روی کلید Ok کلیک کنید.
بعد از اینکار کنترل های موجود در اون کامپوننت به ToolBox اضافه میشه و همانند بقیه کنترل ها میتونید ازش استفاده کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## mahlake

سلام من کامپننتی که گرفتم پسوندش OCX هست آیا اون رو هم میشه به C#‎ اضافه کرد؟ چطور؟

----------


## goldoon

کامپوننت های ocx ها معمولا مال زبان برنامه نویسی دلفی هستند

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
OCX ها تکنولوژی Com هستند و با VB6 یا VC6 و یا دلفی و غیره پیاده سازی شده اند و شما می توانید هنگام اضافه کردن به ToolBar فقط باید روی Tab مربوط به Com قرار بگیرید

----------

